# Dear friends and neighbors from ST...



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

It is with immense pleasure and even greater thankfulness that I announce the marriage of bostonlesley and arcticow. A bit over three weeks ago, this precious lady became my forever love. May all of you who seek it find such happiness as we have been blessed with!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And I havnt heard Chiveree yet. 

May Gods blessings go with you both in whatever you do together.
You may want to change your bottom line. I have been to see the elephant, just dosent seem right somehow lol.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, for serious? I am so so very excited for both of you. Wow, I am still blown away but excited. Good luck on your newest adventure together. 

Now we want wedding pictures. 

And you can both still come into ST and give us single peeps encouragement. 

Wow!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes.. Seriously.. Lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

In honor of your wedding here is my special contribution. May you have many happy years together. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0[/ame]


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Bill, and you too, cindilu. Looking forward to the rest of our lives together!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Doesn't happen without pictures! But congratulations anyway!&#128512;


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Roflol.. That video's a RIOT!! I think John and I are a tad too, um, uncoordinated to try something like that.. Lol..


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

littlebitfarm said:


> Doesn't happen without pictures! But congratulations anyway!&#128512;


Perhaps the travel trailer picture was it? If Nehi knew this and didn't spill.....harumph!

Best wishes!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not surprised. Take that as you will.  One of you (Lesley or Arctic) pm me concerning your approximate location if you wouldn't mind a visit. I'm going to be in/around/hanging out and through Missouri a couple of time in Oct. and would love to meet Lesley! I already met you, dude, but wouldn't mind seeing you again either. I'm going to miss Nehi...as she will en route to somewhere else when I am in her hometown....but you all...if you are en route and want to catch a coffee or something that would be great. 


And OF COURSE....... Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

FBB..
John changed his signature line..
I was delighted to read it!! Just one of the many, MANY things that I love about him..(and.. He changes the toilet paper roll)....


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am NOT surprised  Anyone would know a perfect woman when they found one. Best of everything you two!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, what delightful news! So happy for you two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

starjj said:


> I am NOT surprised  Anyone would know a perfect woman when they found one. Best of everything you two!


Oh geesh Starjj.. Not true dearest, but bless you for thinking it


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations to you both!! Couldn't happen to better people!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww...I love a good ending!  You two are so lucky and blessed to have found each other. I wish "Happily Ever After" from here on out for the both of you! ((((hugs))))


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Starjj, she may not be perfect but... pretty darn close!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats!!! It is so wonderful when two Class Acts like you find each other! May you enjoy many good years together!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

summerdaze said:


> Aww...I love a good ending!  You two are so lucky and blessed to have found each other. I wish "Happily Ever After" from here on out for the both of you! ((((hugs))))


What's truly funny is that we "found each other" 2 years ago . We used to pm one another..,and then phone calls and e-mails.. As good friends!! We compared dating stories.. We fixed one another up with other people.. Lol.. Like that movie, "When Harry met Sally".. NOT the diner scene!!!!

It wasn't until this past February that we both said.. Hey!! Wait a minute!! Lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ahhh...giving truth to the saying "Love is friendship caught on fire..."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I accidently think I whizzed on my love, quenching friendship, and put out the fur


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Wonderful news indeed. May each day in your marriage be full of love, adventure, and fun...and maybe some canning, baking, drying, ....


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you. May your lives forever complement each other's, and may your hearts forever complete each other's.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Congrats! I'll echo others-we want pictures!

And so we can all celebrate, cake and cocktails for everyone.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

What encouragement and hope, and a wonderful sight of two wonderful people from what I've seen!

May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see;
May a moose ne'er leave yer girnal
Wi' a teardrop in his e'e.
May ye aye keep hale and hearty
Till ye're auld enough tae dee,
May ye aye be just as happy
As I wish ye aye tae be.

May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see;
May a mouse never leave your pantry
With a teardrop in his eye
May you keep whole and hearty
Till you're old enough to die,
May you be just as happy
As I wish you to be.

May God bless you and keep you, all of your days.

~ST


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Truely, a pair. :dance: LOL! 

Y'all are going to have a GOOD life together!

Mon


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Glad I saw this. You kids keep your love fresh , now ya'll hear!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

That is the best news I have heard in a really long time...Congratulations to both of you...it couldn't have happened to two nicer people...So very happy for you !!!:dance:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

How wonderful!!!:kissy:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations! 

May the blessing of light,
Be with you always,
Light without and light within,
And may the sun shine
Upon you and warm your hearts
Until it glows
Like a great fire
So that others may feel
The warmth of your love 
For one another.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FABULOUS announcement! My heartfelt congratulations to both of you! Wishing for you many happy years and adventures together!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

congratulations to you both! I wish you good times, happy days, and very much constant regard & love for one another! 

Cindilu, where'd that wedding video come from? I know, Utube, but, how'd ya come across that? Loved it!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Big Huge congratulations to you both!!! Where are you two planning on settling down? May your life together be full of joy, wonderment and enduring love!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

homefire2007 said:


> Big Huge congratulations to you both!!! Where are you two planning on settling down? May your life together be full of joy, wonderment and enduring love!


Thank you!!
If money were no object, we'd be running off to Maine.. But since money is required, we'll stay here in Missouri.. We've been looking at itty-bitty mini farm places.. Fun to look but impatient to find a place "perfect for us"..


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> congratulations to you both! I wish you good times, happy days, and very much constant regard & love for one another!
> 
> Cindilu, where'd that wedding video come from? I know, Utube, but, how'd ya come across that? Loved it!


A long while back I found it on Facebook. It was going all over the place then. I fell it love with it because it is so happy and not the normal wedding march that kills me when I hear it. Creative and dance, love the two combinations. I would do that for my sons wedding but he did not get my dance spirit, lol. :nanner:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I am so happy for you both. God truly makes someone for everyone.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BAH Dumbug lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> BAH Dumbug lol


BTW Bill..
Love is every bit as delightful after 60 as it is at any other age..


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So very happy you have found each other and congratulations on your wedding! Were pictures taken? 

Was cake eaten?
was shopping done at Tractor supply? lol..

y'all have a good life together! :bouncy:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGoodness!!! There really ARE changes going on here!!! Congratulations Lesley and Articow! May you have many wonderful years together and find the perfect mini farm!!! Kim


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Woo hoo!! It just reinforces what I've always said, that it's never too late if you open yourself up to it, and I can't think of two better people for it to happen to. Congatulations!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

sidepasser said:


> So very happy you have found each other and congratulations on your wedding! Were pictures taken?
> 
> Was cake eaten?
> was shopping done at Tractor supply? lol..
> ...


This was wedding #1.. We ran off.. Eloped, as it were.. No pics, no cake..
Wedding# 2 will be in my church ( waiting for perpetual paper work)..
That will have people there who actually know us.. Lol.. Photos and goodies too..
Hopefully, that will take place this Fall.. 

So.. A Lutheran and a Catholic were married in an antique courthouse by a Baptist preacher who was the county clerk's brother-in-law.. Witnesses were two lady clerks who cried and said they'd never seen two people so much in love..
We laughed sooo hard in the parking lot we nearly fell over.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Congratulations to you both. Singletree has succeeded yet again in its delivery of at least one coupling per year as I intended as a goal for it to do after the flirting aspect began to show after its first year in existence in cyberspace.

Now as is my tradition at hearing such good news, I ask that y'all to remember the Soup Nazi episode of Seinfeld and imagine me taping on a fake black walrus mustachio as I say congratulations, wish you a long time in a doubletree trace hitch harness as you pull your life together forward and pay tribute to your union with the paraphrased insult turned benediction in heavy Prussian accent

*"NO MORE SINGLETREE FOR YOU!!!"*

:rotfl:

Of course it's just in fun. Keep hanging out if you want or drop by when you choose but if you have a profile in the sticky please find it and PM Terri or I with the reply number and any update text you would like to replace your profile with or deletion request so we can easily find them and update them to your specific content request or delete them with a basic "got hitched" deletion reason.

Enjoy your life together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations and may you have many healthy years of happiness together. And find your little farm.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My best wishes to the two of you . That is wonderful news!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, I'll be....
So happy for you both!
Lesley has been, for years now, very close to me and a friend that has been there for me during my high moments as well as during my gutter times. Whether I need a scolding or an understanding ear and some encouragement, she has never failed to deliver the right medicine.
Mr. Cow, I don't know you, but I trust Lesley's judgement, a friend of hers is a friend of mine, and for you to be the caliber of man to land such a prize, you must be a heckuva' guy. Whether you prove me right or prove me wrong, I suspect we'll meet someday.
I may make my way to Iowa here in the next while, and the road trip carries me through Missouri. It would be great to meet for a cup of coffee.
Much luck and much love to you both. Here's wishing y'all many adventures, as well as the calm ones with the sweetest lemonade, tear-jerker sunsets, and big porches with good dogs.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Blessings back to all of ya for the good wishes. Y'all are a great bunch!!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick, I would really like to meet up. Miz Lesley thinks a good deal of you too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

arcticow said:


> Nick, I would really like to meet up. Miz Lesley thinks a good deal of you too.


I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Note to all single guys... Be VERY careful asking hypothetical questions of female friends.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

arcticow said:


> Note to all single guys... Be VERY careful asking hypothetical questions of female friends.


Note to single women: know the answers you'll accept or expect before you ask any questions or toss out a "nothing here" comment to male friends. I learned that this past weekend. And I thought women were clingy....


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me, too....I'm all a-twitter and stuff.
Not sure exactly where y'all are located, but the route is from South MS to Fairfield, Iowa. Being as how I wasn't driving, I left with a litre of Evan Williams and some beer, so I was quickly disoriented. We DID stop for fuel in MO, at a golden truck stop where worlds aligned and Jack Daniels, fishing equipment, samurai swords, fried chicken, and throwing knives were all sold SIMOTANEOUSLY. I assume they gots cocaine and hookers too, but I warn't in condition to thoroughly explore the parking lot. 
I don't recall the trip home, but I'm assuming we passed through Missouri again, and in an automobile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

swamp man said:


> Me, too....I'm all a-twitter and stuff.
> Not sure exactly where y'all are located, but the route is from South MS to Fairfield, Iowa. Being as how I wasn't driving, I left with a litre of Evan Williams and some beer, so I was quickly disoriented. We DID stop for fuel in MO, at a golden truck stop where worlds aligned and Jack Daniels, fishing equipment, samurai swords, fried chicken, and throwing knives were all sold SIMOTANEOUSLY. I assume they gots cocaine and hookers too, but I warn't in condition to thoroughly explore the parking lot.
> I don't recall the trip home, but I'm assuming we passed through Missouri again, and in an automobile.


There's a place just like that a mile away off hwy 21..
Booze, guns, gas, trinkets for the Indians, worms, and genuine jackalope lamps..
Place down the road from it is called "the plunder palace" and sells everything from a dead stuffed terrier and used tombstones to a 1950 REO Speedwagon..

You cannot make this stuff up..


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> There's a place just like that a mile away off hwy 21..
> Booze, guns, gas, trinkets for the Indians, worms, and genuine jackalope lamps..
> Place down the road from it is called "the plunder palace" and sells everything from a dead stuffed terrier and used tombstones to a 1950 REO Speedwagon..
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up..


Don't toy with me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

swamp man said:


> Don't toy with me.


Roflol.. Scout's honor.. Bring cash..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow I go away for a week and wedding bells break out! Looks like Karma got the two of you--all those blessings you send out to everyone came back to you. 

This is some awfully wonderful news! Congratulations, the very best of wishes and of happyness both of your hearts can hold. And here's wishing you the perfect Missouri Waltz.
[youtube]37NAaISJzig[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't know REO make anything cept simi trucks by 1950


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Didn't know REO make anything cept simi trucks by 1950


Google is your friend .

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/tag/reo-speedwagon/


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wishing you many years of love and much happiness in your new adventure together!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, just saw the news! 

Congrats to you both, wish you all the best!


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations and a wish for many blessings.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Jenstc2003 said:


> Wishing you many years of love and much happiness in your new adventure together!!


:goodjob:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Late to this most wonderful party, so sorry -- 

I am ecstatic for the two of you. Friendships that catch fireâ¦. The very best that love can be. Few are fortunate enough to experience it. For those who do, love finally makes sense.

I wish you every imaginable happiness in your lives together, but you donât need my help. The hard part is over. You actually found each other and recognized the extraordinary, precious gift of what you share.

Hugs to you both, Rae


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just saw this! so much congratulations!!!! happy happy happy!!!!!!!

friendships that catch fire...yes indeedy!!!! best way round...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Barb had to run off to Ark for a couple of days and I'm cruising the net. What a nice surprise to find the wedding announcement. 
Here's wishing the both of you many years of happiness.

Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello Chuck. Looked for ya at the last sale. Ill be at the coming sale Sat as im getting rid of all my chickens preparatory to moving. Trying to get my hay put up, burt ityh the rtains, its been an ordeal. The hays gotten 2 rains so far. ive raked it 3 times, and ive likely still got 20 big bales laying in windrows waiting to be baled. I helped pull out 6 jams in the neighbors new round bailer and we got 3 bales. Course, he cam at near dark, And it was lights on when we got the 3rd bale. Ill know NOT to let it grow, which,it wont, now that were into summertime. I expect to cut it again Sept, and again towards frost.
Let me know if your gonna be at the sale Sat. Supposed to be 97. The ph# I got for ya don't work no more.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to see you OX! 

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OX! It is GOOD to hear from you again!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! I'm really glad I looked at this topic. This is so cool. Congratulations, I'm very happy for both of you. :thumb:


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Happy for you two, you are proof "happily ever after" can happen!!

Ox, glad to see you're post, you're missed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah!!!!! Ox is back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Dang, Lesley and John, you two should have gotten married much sooner if that's what it took to get Ox back! 

So happy for our ST couple and to see Ox.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck looks like a 1 hit wonder.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

May all of the love,Happiness and Joy of the Universe find it's way into your home my friends! I am sooo Happy for you! What a great post to find on my return to singletree


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah!!! The "Kid" is back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

JD, sometimes God just puts you in the right place, with the right person at the right time. Or else He has her hang around while you get a 2x4 cross the head to wake you up. Thanks again to all for these good wishes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id like to say Hay Hay, the gangs all here. Its cloudy and getting ready to storm, so I wont say the H word LOL. Chuck called me and we had a great convo. IF my older brother was around, hed be Chucks age. He seems like a big bro to me anyhow. I have a blast when we get together at the sale. He just walks faster than me, AND can stand a lot longer in one spot than I can. lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

arcticow said:


> JD, sometimes God just puts you in the right place, with the right person at the right time. Or else He has her hang around while you get a 2x4 cross the head to wake you up. Thanks again to all for these good wishes.


I reckon it all worked out,you have a great lady


----------

